# Hotel accommodations after Performance Center pick up



## Bimmer Cat (Jul 4, 2014)

New to the forum. First post. Hello everyone.

My wife and I are hoping to order a new 328xi in the coming weeks for a mid to late October pickup at the PC. We plan to visit Asheville and drive the BRP on the way home. We would like to find a hotel in the Asheville area that has a room with a balcony so we can enjoy the view of our new car from our room and the fresh air. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

Welcome to Bimmerfest! I've moved your thread to the Performance Delivery Center forum, you'll get more help in here.

Tim


----------



## BenF12400 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does the Biltmore have a hotel now?


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

Bimmer Cat said:


> New to the forum. First post. Hello everyone.
> 
> My wife and I are hoping to order a new 328xi in the coming weeks for a mid to late October pickup at the PC. We plan to visit Asheville and drive the BRP on the way home. We would like to find a hotel in the Asheville area that has a room with a balcony so we can enjoy the view of our new car from our room and the fresh air. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!


Why would anyone want to look at their car from their hotel room??  I stayed at the 1889 WhiteGate Inn & Cottage in Asheville. The main building didn't have any rooms with a balcony but they did have a cottage which had a big porch overlooking the parking lot. You will love the PC experience.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

BenF12400 said:


> Does the Biltmore have a hotel now?


Yes, it's The Inn at Biltmore. Very nice but pricey.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

The Grove Park Inn is also very nice. N4S


----------



## riguy (Feb 1, 2006)

We stayed at the Rennasaince. If you get a room in the back of the building it will overlook the parking lot (and downtown Asheville). Loved Asheville, btw.


----------



## Bimmer Cat (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you for getting me on the right path Tim. I appreciate all of the suggestions and will look into all of them.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bimmer Cat (Jul 4, 2014)

*Well...didn't make it to PC*

We decided to include a 335xi in the mix as well. Our dealer said he had one to drive but it was an M Sport. We said we would try it.

We pulled up and it was the color (MG) we were planning to order. As I was driving it I thought why not consider this (We had included a 335 in our evaluation of what we wanted and it was running close anyway in our overall evaluation, including M Sport vs Sport Line). It had almost everything we were going to order except a couple of things that were less important to us.

Being a 2014 we were able to get what we thought was a good deal and we committed on the spot. We picked it up last Thursday evening and have been trying to keep it under control ever since! :thumbup:

Thanks again. Perhaps we'll do the PC someday.


----------

